# Anyone see the Tuner Transformation JCW install?



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

The episode of Tuner Transformation is on SPEED again on Saturday at 6:30pm ET if you missed it.

The personalities on the show are kind of lame, but it was pretty cool (and horrifying :yikes: ) to see how much work it takes to install the JCW kit and convert the open diff to an LSD. Not exactly something you'd want to do in your garage on a weekend.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> Not exactly something you'd want to do in your garage on a weekend.


I've heard some rumors :eeps:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Why? The hardest thing is swapping out the heads... :eeps:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Why? The hardest thing is swapping out the heads... :eeps:


Well easy for you maybe...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

alee said:


> Well easy for you maybe...


Well, don't you pay people to change your oil?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Well, don't you pay people to change your oil?


Mine are free. So tell us about your JCW conversion.


----------

